# Magnetic case locks - Potential Kindle damage?



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

I've notice that quite a few cases have these nice magnetic implants to keep the case closed.  I've wondered if these could potentially damage the Kindle.  Magnets are suppose to be kept away from traditional hard drives, does anyone have any information on this?  Obviously the Kindle doesn't use a traditional hard drive but there are so many parts that could be affected by magnets (the display, the memory, the battery, etc) and I'd like to find out before I get a case where my Kindle will be located


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

Found a few posts about this, it looks like magnets are safe around the Kindle, at least the ones in the cases.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

RobertKindle said:


> Found a few posts about this, it looks like magnets are safe around the Kindle, at least the ones in the cases.


Yeah, I've had a JAVOedge case with a magnetic closure on my K3 for over a year now with no problem. That being said, I suspect you don't want to stick your Kindle inside an operating MRI machine or lean it up against the magnet on the back of a large audio speaker, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

lol @ my status being Dr. Seuss I just noticed that!

No planning of taking an MRI of my Kindle so no worries, plus I'm sure Amazon wouldn't sell their own cases with magnets if there was a damage potential


----------

